# catedrático / maître de conférence



## anlifa

Hola a todos,
cuál seria el equivalente en francés de catedrático en España?? Pensaba en maître de conférences...pero no estoy segura.
1000 gracias,merci beaucoup¡¡


----------



## Negg

pienso que depende del contexto, puede ser "professeur" (ou professeur d'université) 
^_^


----------



## Marlluna

Hola!
Yo tengo un texto en el que habla de "maître de conférences", pero unas líneas más abajo, y para hablar de otras personas con otros cargos dice "professeur à l'Université de..." ¿No es lo mismo?


----------



## josepbadalona

Según recuerdo, un "catedrático" es "un professeur d'université", pero hay distintas categorías y jerarquías . Espera que alguno de ellos te las indique...


----------



## Marlluna

En España, catedrático puede ser de insituto o de universidad. En Francia, los catedráticos de instituto son los "agrégés", pero más no sé...


----------



## pacobabel

bon dia, marlluna
un catedrático, en España, lo puede ser efectivamente de instituto (aunque ya hay muy pocos y es una figura inhabitual) o bien en la Universidad, en cuyo caso ha de haber superado un concurso de cátedra (más o menos amañado, claro). Atención, porque un profesor universitario no siempre es catedrático: puede ser asociado(alguien con otro empleo, p.ej. un político, que imparte algunas clases), ayudante (más o menos un mindundi), numerario (con plaza conseguida; un funcionario, vaya) y catedrático (tras jubilarse, incluso catedrático emérito).
No sé cuál es el espectro que recoje el término proffesseur ni maître de conférences, pero quizá debieras de tener en cuenta esa jerarquía.
Vaya perorata, lo siento,
p.


----------



## puliku

En Francia, la jerarquía es esta:

-El nivel más alto: Professeur d'Université. Concretamente tiene cargos más importantes y sueldos más elevados.
-El nivel normal universitario: Maître de Conférence
-El nivel instituto: Professeur Agrégé
-El nivel básico: Professeur certifié

La palabra "catedrático" se puede aplicar a cada una de estas categorías, por lo tanto importa el contexto, siendo sin embargo lo más común 'maître de conférence' para 'catedrático'.

Puli!


----------



## Marlluna

¡Bon dia, Pacobabel!
Abusando una vez más de tu amabilidad: ¿sabes tú las equivalencias en francés de esos cargos que tan bien has enumerado? Me iría genial...


----------



## pacobabel

hélas, marlluna, la desconozco, pero atención a la lista de puliku, porque, con todo el respeto, yo sé positivamente que no todo profesor de instituto en Francia es un Agregé; esa es una categoría a la que se accede también a través de un concurso público (precisamente, la famosa "Aggrégation) una vez ya se es profesor titular (con plaza) en un instituto.
Y eso es todo cuanto puedo decirte. Lo siento...
p.


----------



## GURB

Hola En Francia y en la Universidad professeur es *catédrático*, como en España." Unamuno fue catedrático de griego en la Universidad de Salamanca."
Bajando en la jerarquía hay "le maître de conférences" que no tiene equivalencia exacta en la Universidad española y que nuestros colegas españoles denominan: *profesor de conferencias.*


----------



## Marlluna

Puliku: te me has adelantado con la jerarquía. Ahora lo tengo más clarito. ¡Gracias! Una salvedad, pero a lo mejor yo estoy equivocada: en el instituto, el profesor que no ha hecho oposiciones de "aggrégé" se llama simplemente "titulaire" (Paco también lo menciona). Tú me dices "certifié". ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
Gurb, me has sorprendido, pero he "googleado" un poco y parece bastante corriente, eso de "profesor de conferencias", así que no voy a complicarme más la vida.


----------



## josepbadalona

Marlluna said:


> Puliku: te me has adelantado con la jerarquía. Ahora lo tengo más clarito. ¡Gracias! Una salvedad, pero a lo mejor yo estoy equivocada: en el instituto, el profesor que no ha hecho oposiciones de "aggrégé" se llama simplemente "titulaire" (Paco también lo menciona). Tú me dices "certifié". ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
> Gurb, me has sorprendido, pero he "googleado" un poco y parece bastante corriente, eso de "profesor de conferencias", así que no voy a complicarme más la vida.


agrégé y certifié son dos oposiciones distintas...
certifié = te permite enseñar en colegio e instituto
agregé = son muy pocos en colegios, e incluso pueden dar clases en la universidad o en "grandes écoles"
para completar existe otra clase de "bi-admissible(s) = son los que aprobaron las pruebas escritas de la agregación dos veces pero suspendieron las orales...
En cuanto a los "titulaires" son los que tienen un puesto definitivo sea de maestro de escuela (perdón, professeur des écoles que es el término actual), sea profe de cole, de instituto o de universidad.Lo de "titulaire" se opone a "auxiliaire" o "remplaçant ("de sustitución"). En coles e institutos existen además "titulaires remplaçants" que van de un puesto a otro según las necesidades y están pagados, trabajen o no.....

el "catedrático mayor" si cabe en la universidad es "titulaire de chaire". (chaire es cátedra, aquí)En principio hay uno en cada asignatura..

creo que ahora lo hemos dicho casi todo...espero no haberme equivocado
los catedráticos están preparando una tesis o ya son titulares de tesis


----------



## Marlluna

¡Qué dominio del tema! Me voy a guardar estas clasificaciones "au cas où" y si tengo alguna duda, ya sé a quién recurrir.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

para cole e instituto, sin problema, 
para universidad, no


----------



## GURB

Hola
Vuelvo al "maître de conférence": aunque en francia solemos decir: _profesor de conferencias_, en la Universidad española el grado correspondiente es *profesor agregado.
*Puedes mirar la definición en el DRAE
Comme on dit chez nous: vaut mieux tard que jamais!


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

En mi universidad y en las otras que conozco (ahora no puedo asegurar que en todas) un *catedrático* es el jefe de un departamento y está inmediatamente por debajo del director. Para optar a catedrático es indispensable ser doctor. En los institutos los catedráticos son los responsables de cada asignatura.

Un _titulaire_ es un titular. Un profesor asociado es uno que trabaja en el "mundo real", en el dominio que enseña, y además hace algunas clases en la universidad, pero no es titular.


----------



## Marlluna

El profesor agregado también es de instituto: aquel que tiene oposiciones, pero no a cátedras. 
Antes en los institutos había un solo catedrático por asignatura; ahora puede haber más de uno, porque durante muchos años no ha habido acceso a cátedras, pero sí lo ha habido últimamente.


----------



## squizer

¡Buenas noches a todos! He visto otro hilo en el que se trataba la jerarquía de los distintos profesores pero no me ha quedado claro al final cual es la traducción francesa para "catedrático" cuando se trata de un profesor de universidad que ha adquirido la cátedra a través del proceso que corresponda siendo con anterioridad doctor en la materia que sea. Gracias por aclarame la duda y si este hilo está de sobra pues hagan lo que corresponda pero lo veia más directo, ¡gracias!


----------



## Laurentides

Bonjour tout le monde:

Voilà les correspondances (approximatives) du personnel enseignant:

Secundaria:
Certifié: profesor funcionario (instituto)
Agrégé: Catedrático de instituto


Universidad:
Professeur d'Université: Catedrático
Maître de conférence: Profesor titular
Chargé de cours: TEU (Titular de escuela universitaria)
ATER: Ayudante
Associé: asociado

à bientôt


----------



## squizer

Merci beaucoup Laurentides!!


----------



## Marlluna

Laurentides, ¿qué diferencia hay pues entre "professeur certifié" y "titulaire"?. ¿Podría ser que el primero fuera funcionario pero en prácticas o en expectativa y el segundo ya tuviera la titularidad de una plaza?


----------



## yserien

Tengo una vieja gramatica de francés que al citar a los autores dice : xxx*Chargé d'une maîtrise à l'Université de...(Lyon ?).* ¿Será éste el maître de conférences del que aquí se habla ?


----------



## GURB

professeur certifié: el que ha obtenido el certificado de aptitud a la enseñanza secundaria (CAPES), lo que le garantiza, de por vida, ser funcionario de la educación nacional y titular de un puesto aunque sea de TR (titulaire remplaçant). Professeur titulaire es el titular de un puesto y puede ser: professeur des écoles/professeur certifié/ professeur agrégé etc...


----------



## yserien

_Maîtrise de conférences._ Poste de maître de conférences. _On crée en ce moment à la Sorbonne des maîtrises de conférences avec assez de facilité pour qu'on m'ait offert l'une d'elles_ (Malègue, _Augustin,_ t. 2, 1933, p. 136).(CNRTL) *¿Catedrático ?*


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias, Gurb. Ya me ha quedado claro.


----------



## fragnol123

yserien said:


> _Maîtrise de conférences._ Poste de maître de conférences. _On crée en ce moment à la Sorbonne des maîtrises de conférences avec assez de facilité pour qu'on m'ait offert l'une d'elles_ (Malègue, _Augustin,_ t. 2, 1933, p. 136).(CNRTL) *¿Catedrático ?*


 
-"*Maître de conférences*" equivale en la universidad española a "*profesor titular"*. 

- El "*catedrático"* sería "*professeur des universités"* (o professeur à l'Université de X). 

Te remito al post de Laurentides en este hilo, que lo explica muy bien. Un saludo.


----------



## TomHagen

Hola, ¿alguien sabría si existe un equivalente en la universidad española para el maître de conférence francés?
En el CRNTL dicen que _Maître de conférences_ [À l'École normale supérieure] Professeur animant les discussions des étudiants, pero no se me ocurre si existe un puesto equivalente en español

Muchas gracias


----------



## gualterio

Hola,
me gustaria añadir algunas cosas 
el catedratico (de universidad) = le Professeur des Universités
el profesor titular = le maître de Conférences

el catedratico de instituto = le professeur agrégé
PERO, si uno saca la oposicion sin ser todavia funcionario, es decir, si se presenta "au concours externe", tiene el titulo de "agrégé de l'Université" (en Francia, las oposiciones se preparan en las universidades y en las "Grandes Ecoles") mientras que si se presenta a la oposicion de promocion interna, es "agrégé".
en cuanto al "bi-admissible", efectivamente son los que aprobaron las pruebas escritas de la 3agregation EXTERNE" dos veces pero suspendieron las orales...
existe también el cuerpo de los "professeur de chaire supérieure", son catedraticos de instituto que enseñan en las CPGE (Classes Préparatoires aux Grandes Ecoles, les "classes prépas") y que han alcanzado este cuerpo tras una inspeccion y una evaluacion global de su carrera.
Atentamente

AJOUT 1: 
hola, el maître de Conférences no necesariamente enseña en una ENS (Ecole Normale Supérieure).... es el profesor titular.

AJOUT 2:
Al proposito, estas categorias van seguramente a desaparecer durante el proximo curso ya que ahora los "enseignants-chercheurs" (maîtres de conf y Professeur des Universités) van a desaparecer, seran "enseignants" o "chercheurs" segun lo que desee el presidente de la universidad. Las leyes de """""""modernizacion""""" y de """"""autonomia""""" van a garantizar un poder casi absoluto a estos.


----------



## TomHagen

Hola gualterio,
Muchas gracias por la aclaración tan precisa, me será de mucha utilidad


----------



## IkenB

Hola,

No si exactamente si es aquí que tengo que preguntar esto...

He encontrado en una página internet una jerarquía así :
 - catedrático -> según las respuestas precedentes : "professeur d'université"
 - titular -> según las respuestas precedentes : "maître de conférence"
 - asociado -> no he bien entendido : será algo como "chargé CNRS", ¿eso es?
 - becario -> ¿? el diccionario traduce dice "boursier", pero es algo muy diferente... en este contexto, no me convence...

Gracias por sus respuestas,

IkenB


----------



## fragnol123

IkenB said:


> - asociado -> no he bien entendido : será algo como "chargé CNRS", ¿eso es?
> - becario -> ¿? el diccionario traduce dice "boursier", pero es algo muy diferente... en este contexto, no me convence...


 
Hola IkenB :

- "Asociado" podría traducirse en francés por "chargé de cours" à l'Université de X, en el caso por ejemplo de un profesor de "lycée" que, paralelamente, dé algunas horas de clase en la universidad. Otro estatus es el de PRAG, "professeur agrégé détaché à l'enseignement supérieur" : en este caso es un agrégé que no ha hecho una tesis (y por tanto no puede ser "maître de conférences") y que da clases en la universidad a tiempo completo, con una carga horaria superior a la del "maître de conférences", ya que se supone que, a diferencia de este último, no desarrolla actividad investigadora.

- "Becario" efectivamente no puede traducirse por "boursier" cuando se trata de un contrato de trabajo, podría traducirse por "allocataire" (término genérico equivalente a "becario") o, en según qué casos, A.T.E.R (attaché temporaire d'enseignement et de recherche). Los mejores allocataires siguen una formación durante la duración de su contrato que les prepara a ser maîtres de conférences, son los llamados "moniteurs". 

Sin contexto es imposible escoger entre una de estas opciones, pero espero que esto te ayude a encontrar una traducción adecuada.

Un saludo.


----------



## IkenB

Hola Fragnol:

Eso es parte de mi problema : no hay contexto, solo una lista de nombres y estas cuarto palabras.
Pero tu contesta me ayuda más que la traducción del diccionario, gracias.

Cordialmente.

IkenB


----------



## totor

GURB said:


> "maître de conférence": aunque en francia solemos  decir: _profesor de conferencias_, en la Universidad española el  grado correspondiente es *profesor agregado.*





Laurentides said:


> Maître de conférence: Profesor  titular



Pido disculpas a mis distinguidos co-foreros, pero ya me he hecho un  gran lío.

¿Será posible encontrar una traducción segura de *maître de conférence*?

El Larousse lo traduce casi literalmente como *profesor de  conferencias*;
el CNRTL dice: _Maître de conférences_  [Enseignement  supérieur]   Enseignant d'un grade  précédant celui de professeur et requérant le doctorat d'État et  l'inscription sur une liste d'aptitude dressée par des spécialistes de  la discipline;
el DRAE dice:  *~** agregado, da.* *  1.     * m. y f. En los  institutos de bachillerato y en las universidades, *profesor* numerario adscrito a una cátedra  o a un departamento, de rango administrativo inmediatamente inferior al  de catedrático;

En mi caso particular, como estoy traduciendo una historia de la  Sorbona, la cuestión requiere cierta exactitud.

El término aparece en repetidas ocasiones pero sin mayores  precisiones, salvo en los siguientes párrafos:

1) "C'est également pour favoriser l'essor de l'enseignement supérieur que  Duruy s'efforça de promouvoir, dans les facultés "académiques", des  agrégés de lycée titulaires du doctorat pour les associer au corps  professoral. L'initiative, qui s'inspirait du statut des maîtres de  conférences des universités allemandes —un maître de conférences  allemand ou _privat-dozent_ est un professeur sans chaire— se  situait dans la perspective de l'institution napoléonienne qui avait  toujours uni les deux ordres d'enseignement…; y

2) más específicamente bajo el apartado que trata acerca de la creación de los "*maîtres de conférences*", se refiere al decreto ministerial del 5 de noviembre de 1877, que dice:

"Les conférences instituées dans les Facultés ont pour objet, soi de fortifier par des répétitions et exercices pratiques les leçons des professeurs titulaires, soi de compléter par l'adjonction de nouveaux enseignements le cadre des études."

Y para ello el ministerio de Instrucción pública crea los "*maîtres de conférences*", que "rempliront les missions qui sont réservées aux agrégés dans les disciplines juridiques, médicales et pharmaceutiques".

Y también: "Avec le temps, les *maîtres de conférences* exerceront pratiquement les fonctions des professeurs titulaires.


----------



## _lele

Hola!

Estoy haciendo unas practicas en un laboratorio de informatica de una universidad. Los profesores-investigadores que trabajan alli tienen varias calificaciones. Uno de ellos es *Maître de conférences*. Como podria traducirlo al castellano? Cual es la traduccion la mas natural?

Gracias!!!


----------

